# Biker aus Erlangen?



## Dirtbag (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Bin jetzt seit nem halben Jahr zwecks Studium in Erlangen. Hab mich selbst etwas fortgebildet was die Möglichkeiten hier angeht. Aber erstens kenn ich noch lange nicht alles, zweitens wird es mit der Zeit recht langweilig, immer allein zu fahren.

Wenn also jemand Lust und Zeit hätte, mal mit mir zu biken, bitte melden! Ich beiß nicht.  

Ich fahr eigentlich alles außer leistungsorientiertes CC, da hab ich das falsche Bike dazu.

Über Antworten würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Februar 2004)

hi dirtbag,

kuck doch mal in den "pizzaplauderfred" wir treffen uns anfang märz in nürnberg zu unserem immerwieder stattfindendem futterabend,wo eigentlich aus jeder ecke des ballungsgebietes jemand kommt.

ach ja beissen von uns tut keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (17. Februar 2004)

Tachchen,

was auch immer gern genommen wird ist das eigentlich all-sonntäglich stattfindende Vesten-Touren (hab ich gelernt!) gegen den Winterspeck unseres Schinderleins    

Generell bin ich übrigens zu allen Schandtaten ab März wieder bereit, musst nur sagen, was Du fahren willst... hab für alle Eventualitäten das richtige Bike    


Grüße
Frazer

P.S. Bis nach Erlangen is es von mir aus auch garnet so weit.


----------



## Ratiopharm (17. Februar 2004)

Servus,

ich bin auch direkt in Erlangen zum Studieren. Wir könnten uns ja mal über die Singletrail und Downhill-Möglichkeiten in Erlangen austauschen  Bin zwar schon 2 Jahre hier, aber richtig dazu gekommen hier im Forum nach Leuten zu suchen bin ich auch noch nicht, immer dieses Studium, tsts 

Bisher fahr ich eigenltlich mehr oder weniger nördlich von Erlangen, Hetzles,etc... Spassbiken halt.

Ciao, Tobi


----------



## sunflower (17. Februar 2004)

...einsam radelnder Student aus Erlangen!  War bisher auch eher im nördlichen Eck unterwegs, nur allein macht die Sache nicht wirklich Spaß. Also für Feierabendrunden, etc wär ich auch zu haben. Wenn man als gestresster Student mal Zeit hat... 

Ciao, sunny


----------



## ttbitg (17. Februar 2004)

hi,

ich komme zwar nicht ganz aus deiner ecke, aber so weit ist bamberg auch wieder nicht. ich werde hier ab märz wieder regelmäßig unterwegs sein.
vor allem in den hassbergen (berge ist ein wenig übertrieben) direkt nordwestlich von bamberg, teilweise aber auch südlich von bamberg.

zum sommersemester werde ich versuchen hier eine gruppe zusammenzubekommen, die sich einigermaßen regelmäßig für touren trifft.

wenn du lust hast kannst du dich ja melden:
[email protected]

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen,
> 
> was auch immer gern genommen wird ist das eigentlich all-sonntäglich stattfindende Vesten-Touren (hab ich gelernt!) gegen den Winterspeck unseres Schinderleins    .



Damit bin ja dann wohl ich gemeint...

Klar, wenn Du Dich nach Fürth oder Nürnberg traust...biste jederzeit willkommen...


----------



## dubbel (17. Februar 2004)

die antwort hier is sinnlos, weil ich eh schon weg bin, wenn ihr das hier lest.

ich geh in 5 minuten fahren, wohl nach tennenlohe, 
aber das nächste mal schau ich früher hier rein, versprochen...


----------



## Dirtbag (17. Februar 2004)

Cool, sind ja doch einige hier!
Das freut mich.
Und im nördlichen Eck bin auch öfters mal unterwegs, da isses eh schöner als im Reichswald (halt der bei OBI, heißt doch so??). Und Rathsberg ist auch eines meiner favorisierten Gebiete.

Und da das Wetter grad so super ist: hätte denn morgen nachmittag jemand Zeit? Was die Uhrzeit angeht, ich bin da flexibel.


----------



## sunflower (17. Februar 2004)

Rathsberg ist immer gut!  Bin nur leider gerade nicht in Erlangen (und hab mein Bike net mitgenommen-ich Depp!   ). Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder da, vielleicht kriegt man ja was auf die Reihe. In diesem Sinne bis dann...


----------



## Ratiopharm (17. Februar 2004)

Ich bin grad da, aber ich hab bis abends Praktikum. Hat jemand ne Lupine Helmlampe ?  

Wie wärs mit Wochenende oder Freitag spätnachmittag, falls es bis dahin nich wieder schneit  Oder innerhalb der nächsten 15min....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbag (17. Februar 2004)

Hm, ob Freitag geht, kann ich momentan noch nicht sagen. Kann sein, dass ich da arbeiten muss. Donnerstag und Samstag muss ich defintiv arbeiten.

Kurz gesagt: Freitag evtl., Sonntag hab ich Zeit. Oder eben morgen (das wär schon super, wenn da jemand Lust und Zeit hätte...)


----------



## G-zero (17. Februar 2004)

Oh, ja ich melde schon mal verschärftes Interesse für Bike Touren um Erlangen an. Ich studier in Nürnberg wohne aber bei Erlangen. Bin oft am Rathsberg oder Hetzles unterwegs. 

cu

Tobi


----------



## toldor (18. Februar 2004)

Na dann muss ich mich auch mal angesprochen fühlen. Bin jetzt seit fast vier Jahren in Erlangen und letzten Sommer immer im Norden (BMX-Bahn die Gegend) rumgedüst.


----------



## Dirtbag (18. Februar 2004)

Naja, das Wetter ist ja heut nicht so der Hit...

Und allein fahren hab ich auch kein Bock. Dann fass ich mal Freitag ins Auge, vielleicht kann da jemand. Sonntag hätt ich auch Zeit...


----------



## Ratiopharm (18. Februar 2004)

Freitag könnt ich vorraussichtlich ab 15:00 an den Start gehen..


----------



## Dirtbag (18. Februar 2004)

Da hätte ich auch Zeit.

Dann treffen wir uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr zum Biken. Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratiopharm (18. Februar 2004)

Na klasse, jetzt haben sie grade mein Praktikum nach hinten verschoben, d.h. ich bin, wenn ich Pech hab, am Freitag doch bis gegen 17:00 in der Uni. Sorry, muss ich wohl bis Sonntag warten. Aber wenn ich unerwarteterweise doch schneller raus bin, schau ich sofort im Forum vorbei


----------



## Dirtbag (18. Februar 2004)

Geht klar.

Aber ich halt trotzdem mal fest: Freitag, 15 Uhr biken.

Wenn da noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat: melden!
Treffpunkt: hm, der ist noch offen. Mir ist's egal, ich wohn eh mitten in Erlangen.


----------



## ND! (18. Februar 2004)

na da tut sich ja richtig was ...
ich bin auch zum studieren in ER und bin seit ca. 2 jahren hauptsächlich im norden (rathsberg, hetzles ...) unterwegs.
ich weiss leider noch nicht so genau, wann ich zeit hab. aber wenn was geht und ich grad zeit, wär ich auch dabei! kann man ja mal vorher hier kundtun 

Andreas


----------



## Dirtbag (19. Februar 2004)

Na, wie schaut's aus? Hat morgen jemand Lust und Zeit zum biken? Oder sollen wir das ganze einfach mal auf Sonntag verschieben, auch wegen der Wetterlage?


----------



## Ratiopharm (19. Februar 2004)

Also Sonntag bin ich ganz klar am Start, morgen wird eher nich klappen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Februar 2004)

Hey Leute,

ich wohne auch in Erlangen und fahre eigentlich jedes Wochenende längere Touren auch zur Marathon-Vorbereitung - meist Richtung Fränkische - und freue mich immer über Mitfahrer   

Kommende Woche bin ich sicher wieder unterwegs - also wer Lust hat....

CU


----------



## ND! (21. Februar 2004)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> .. und fahre eigentlich jedes Wochenende längere Touren auch zur Marathon-Vorbereitung ...


wie lang sind denn deine touren so?
ich bin nämlich letztes jahr meinen ersten marathon mitgefahren. allerdings nur die kurzstrecke (ca.40km) ...
allerdings hat das so viel spass gemacht, dass ich dieses jahr wieder wo fahren will. über die distanz bin ich mir zwar noch nicht so ganz klar, aber nach den 40km war ich schon noch ziemlich fit   

@all: am sonntag fahr ich vielleicht auch mal irgendwo rum (falls ich heut mein projekt fertig bekomm) ... falls wer lust hat ...


----------



## Dirtbag (21. Februar 2004)

Ja, wie schaut's denn jetzt am Sonntag aus?

Sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen (wär wohl kein Fehler), und wann sollen wir loslegen?
Wer fährt denn alles mit?
Wohin soll's gehen?


----------



## Dirtbag (21. Februar 2004)

Also, ich geh morgen fahren.
Wär schön, wenn jemand mitfahren würde. Ich weiß noch nicht genau, wann ich losfahr.

Ich schau später nochmal rein, wenn also jemand mitkommen will, einfach hier posten. Vielleicht kommen dann ja noch mehr mit.

@ Ratiopharm: kommst du morgen mit?


----------



## ND! (21. Februar 2004)

also ich hätt so den frühen nachmittag anvisiert. vielleicht so gegen 2 ...
bin aber morgen zeitlich auch nicht gebunden, früher oder später is auch ok.
ich wohn im süden (beim röthelheimbad), aber es geht ja wohl sowieso nach norden raus   

ja ... so ein treffpunkt der wär fein 

MfG Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbag (22. Februar 2004)

Wie wär's denn damit:

Treffpunkt Langemarckplatz (bei der Stadtmensa) um, hm, sagen wir mal 13 Uhr.

Wär das in Ordnung?


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ND! (22. Februar 2004)

ja, ich denk das krieg ich hin.
du erkennst mich an dem blauen bike und den blauen klamotten (wahrscheinlich  ).
also bis dann ...

ps: falls sonst noch wer lust und zeit hat, nur zu!

Andreas


----------



## kutas (23. Februar 2004)

Hi leude!
Also Sonntag wäre ich dabei wenn es in nürnberg ist.


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> wie lang sind denn deine touren so?
> ich bin nämlich letztes jahr meinen ersten marathon mitgefahren. allerdings nur die kurzstrecke (ca.40km) ...
> allerdings hat das so viel spass gemacht, dass ich dieses jahr wieder wo fahren will. über die distanz bin ich mir zwar noch nicht so ganz klar, aber nach den 40km war ich schon noch ziemlich fit



Armer Unwissender:

1. der Frankenbiker is a Viech...
2. er hat ein GPS impantiert und hat auf seiner internen Festplatte jeden Kieselstein der Fränkischen dokumentiert
3. was er als "locker" betrachtet ist für viele "kurz vorm Infarkt"..
4. der Frankenbiker is a Vieh...

aber, es ist immer wieder eine Freude, hinter ihm die Trails hochzuhetzen...


----------



## ND! (24. Februar 2004)

oops...
dann sollt ich wohl erstmal besser meinen winterspeck weg und meine kondition wieder herbringen!


----------



## Ratiopharm (25. Februar 2004)

@Dirtbag: He Thomas, schick mir mal deine Mail oder Telefon per PM, dann kann ich dich noch auf ne feine Party Einladen am Fr  Oder schreib mir ne Mail...


----------



## Ratiopharm (27. Februar 2004)

Ich würd mal sagen: Sonntag geht wieder was


----------



## Dirtbag (28. Februar 2004)

Ja, Sonntag geht auf jeden Fall wieder was.

Treffpunkt wieder Stadt-Mensa, 14 Uhr?


----------



## epi13 (4. März 2004)

Liebe Leute, schön, daß sich eine online-Gruppe der MTB-Fans in Erlangen gebildet hat ! Leider seid Ihr lauter Studenten und entsprechend gut drauf ! Ich bin zwar sehr gut drauf - mein Studium ist aber schon 40 Jahre her. Gibt es in der Methusalemabteilung Biker, die mit mir gelegentlich Erlangens Umgebung und die Fränkische Schweiz unsicher machen, Grundlage könnte der BikeGuide von mad media works sein ?? Baldiges feedback wäre schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epi13 (14. März 2004)

War gestern mit der Alpenvereinsbikergruppe am Hetzles. Lag noch etwas Schnee, teilweise recht morastig aber sonst super !!!
Suche den Kontakt zu jemandem, der die Ligurische Grenztour vom Tendapass nach Ventimiglia gemacht hat.
Ciao, epi13


----------



## laleluX (16. März 2004)

Hallo ihr lustigen Studenten...
bin auch einer dieser Sorte. und ab Mitte April in Erlangen wieder am Start. und mein canyon fx4000 wartet auf viele viele Ausfahrten. Meldet euch mal wenn ihr mal wieder durch die Prärie biked...


----------



## Dirtbag (17. März 2004)

Kein Thema.

Sag halt einfach, ab wann du Zeit hast, dann meldet sich jemand bei dir, wenn wir wieder fahren.


----------

